# Non horsey Pole Vault USA



## Flibble (7 August 2012)

Sorry I know it isn't horsey but did anyone see last nights pole vault? I saw at one point what appeared to be an argument between USA and her coach and her huddled under a quilt with just her shoes showing. I am not having a go as I originally thought it was cos she couldn't cope then in the end she had the gold medal.

I think it was jenn Suharto but I could have got it completely wrong.


----------



## tasel (7 August 2012)

If it was Jenn Suhr, then her coach is also her husband... apparently, they argue a lot in the motivation process, lol.


----------



## Flibble (7 August 2012)

They certainly did at one point she nearly ran in front of athletes on the track she was mega stressed.


----------



## scotlass (7 August 2012)

There was a lovely story to come from this competition - Team GB's Holly Bleasdale, who finished sixth - an hour after the competition finished, her boyfriend went down on one knee and proposed (she said "yes"!)


----------



## Flibble (7 August 2012)

Lovely it's an emotional time


----------



## tasel (7 August 2012)

I actually watched her get her medal literally  a few  minutes ago live in the Olympic Stadium...


----------

